# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Giảm 45% Du lịch Thác Giang Điền

## duonguyen77

Tour du lịch dã ngoại kết hợp luyện tập kỹ năng giao tiếp tiếng Anh 01 ngày dành cho 01 người tại khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền chỉ với 165.000 VNĐ (giảm giá 45%) cho giá 300.000 VNĐ. Vui lòng liên hệ : 0913.66.00.28 Mr. Dương

Điểm nổi bật
+ Khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền với bãi cỏ xanh ngát, thảm hoa đồng nội hồn nhiên khoe sắc, những ngôi nhà thơm mùi rơm rạ, lá dừa khô… và tiếng thác reo vui đêm ngày là nơi du lịch lý tưởng dành cho bạn và người thân.
+ Hướng dẫn viên du lịch người nước ngoài, bạn vừa đi dã ngoại vừa rèn luyện thêm kỹ năng giao tiếp tiếng Anh.
+ Nhiều trò chơi giao lưu có thưởng hấp dẫn.
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch đầy đủ.

Cách TP.HCM gần 50 km, khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền với bãi cỏ xanh ngát, thảm hoa đồng nội hồn nhiên khoe sắc, những ngôi nhà thơm mùi rơm rạ, lá dừa khô… và tiếng thác reo vui đêm ngày là nơi du lịch lý tưởng dành cho bạn và người thân.

Đến khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm những cảm giác thú vị luôn thay đổi cảnh quan theo từng bước chân. Từ cảnh quan sông nước hùng vĩ của thác Giang Điền đến cảnh quan êm đềm thơ mộng bên thác Đôi (thác Chàng, thác Nàng) dọc bờ suối Tre và cảnh quan hoang dã đôi bờ sông Buông, triền đồi lượn sóng. Cây xanh bóng mát, cỏ hoa đua nhau khoe sắc và khí hậu dịu mát trong lành, Giang Điền được nhiều người ví như Đà Lạt của miền Đông. Bạn có thể vãn cảnh trên những tuyến đường trải đá, đường mòn được trồng và mang tên loài hoa, loài cây cũng như tìm giây phút riêng tư dưới tán cây, trên thảm cỏ mịn xanh rờn của các cù lao, các khu thư giãn, hồ nước... Thỉnh thoảng dừng chân ngồi thư giãn trên những phiến đá bên bờ sông, gốc cây, thảm cỏ, lòng ta cảm nhận được sự man mác nhẹ nhàng hương vị thiên nhiên mà đất trời ban tặng.

Ngoài ra, bạn còn có được những khoảnh khắc sống động, vui tươi đặc biệt tại khu cắm trại. Bạn và người thân sẽ được thưởng ngoạn, khám phá vẻ đẹp của khu du lịch sinh thái thác Giang Điền cũng như có những giây phút thư giãn thật sự thoải mái bên nhau.

Chương trình tour du lịch dã ngoại kết hợp luyện tập kỹ năng giao tiếp tiếng Anh 01 ngày dành cho 01 người tại khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền:

7.00 AM: Quý khách tập trung tại văn phòng công ty UNITED (168 Cô Giang, P. Cô Giang, Q.1). Xe đưa quý khách khởi hành đi thác Giang Điền, trên đường đi quý khách dừng lại ăn sáng. Tiếp tục khởi hành đi thác Giang Điền, khách tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn trên xe với nhiều phần thưởng của UNITED. Suốt chuyến đi, HDV sẽ thuyết trình bằng tiếng Anh và khách tham gia các trò chơi, giao tiếp với nhau bằng Anh ngữ. Quý khách tới khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền, vui chơi ở thác Chàng, thác Nàng đẹp hoang sơ, quyến rũ. Tự do vui chơi và tận hưởng dòng nước mát lạnh của thác Giang Điền.

9.30 AM: chia đội và tham gia trò chơi “thả mồi bắt bóng”, người thắng cuộc sẽ nhận được 1 phần thưởng có giá trị từ công ty UNITED

11.30AM: đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng trong khu du lịch

1.30 PM: tham gia trò chơi ảo thuật “magic in your hand” người thành công sẽ được thưởng 500.000 VNĐ (1 người chỉ được tham gia 1 lần chơi)

2.30PM: tham gia trò chơi “its summer time”

3.30 PM: chương trình bốc thăm trúng thưởng của công ty UNITED (giải nhất 1 suất du học hè tiếng Anh tại Singapore 4 tuần trị giá 2089 USD, 2 giải nhì tour du lịch Singapore - Sentosa 4 ngày 3 đêm trị giá 600 USD)

4.00PM: Quý khách ổn định và lên xe rời thác Giang Điền về lại TP.HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.

Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch & Du Học United
www.united.edu.vn
168, Cô Giang, P. Cô Giang, Q. 1 
Điện thoại: 0913.66.00.28 Mr. Dương

----------

